# Pre 2007 Hobie Kayak Rudder repair



## Pi Lvr83 (Oct 6, 2011)

Today, while trying to make room for my new PA, I broke a rudder control line on my pre 2007 Hobie Mirage tandem.
The line looks like weedeater line, not the newer string.
I looked online and cannot find any directions on how to replace or where to find replacement lines.
Does anyone know how to replace the rudder control lines?
thank you ​


----------



## Jolly Mon (Jun 9, 2011)

Yep, Get a Wilderness Tarpon! (jk)
Let the flames begin!


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

I had to do a repair on my '05 outback's rudder. I left the rudder down on a hard beach landing and snapped the up/down control cable. If your repair is anything like mine, I suggest hiring a 8 year old to contort his arm up in the rear well to attach the new line. A full grown man pretty much can't do this. I did, however, get a ton of help from the guys at Liquid Surf & Sail over in Ft. Walton. They printed me off a schematic of how the rudder system on my kayak worked, and sold me some better control lines than what Hobie carries. I don't remember what it's called, but it is bright orange, and feels kind of "waxy." Give 'em a shout if you can't figure it out yoself. They helped me out a ton.


----------



## Pi Lvr83 (Oct 6, 2011)

ZombieKiller, thanks so much for the advise. I will call them today.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

You bet! Hope they were able to give you the help you needed!


----------

